# HHHHHEEEEELLLLLPPPPPPP please



## sammy true blue (Jun 11, 2015)

I have a beautiful 6 year or more Red Head Cichlids, she is absolutely beautiful but she has to be in a tank by herself has she tends to kill her room mates, so I've called her Norma Bates! Lol, but just lately I have been having some trouble with her tank, algae has been a bane of my life but I clean it off the glass as much as I can I have cut her food down and stopped putting the light on because I have been told that grows the algae I just wish I could put a pleck in there to clean it up but I know Norma will do here stalking and bullying.

I turned the light on today to see how she is and one of her eyes have really swollen can anyone help me what Is wrong with her eye and what I can do to help her eye get better, I've not ad her water tested yet but that was my next step but being disabled I can't get to my local Aquatic centre very often.

I will be very grateful for any help you can offer, should I take 10% of the water out of the tank and change it or do you think she needs some medication? BTW I know she's a she because of all the eggs she used to lay.

Thanks all Sam


----------



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

Can't comment on the eye issue, but if you want to get rid of algae without introducing a pleco or chemicals, buy a Green Killing Machine UV sterilizer. Works wonders to keep the water clear and prevent algae.

Can get it at Petco or Amazon


----------



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

Here's a link about Popeye. They suggest aquarium salt. I didn't read too much so there may be other useful info.

https://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f ... 48062.html


----------



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

Btw... you mentioned a 10% water change..
How often are you doing water changes and how much each time? You definitely want to get a test kit


----------

